# Zur Warnung - Für alle, die ein Kind planen...



## Tokko (31 März 2008)

*Zur Warnung - Für alle, die ein Kind planen...* * Für alle, die noch keine Kinder haben oder gerade am "Basteln" sind ... 
Überlegt es euch noch mal gut! Für alle, die schon Kinder haben ... zu spät !!!* *Die folgende Liste stammt von einer Mutter aus Austin, Texas, in den USA, die anonym bleiben möchte.* *WAS ICH VON MEINEN KINDERN GELERNT HABE:* *1. Ein großes Wasserbett enthält ausreichend Wasser, um ein Haus von 180 Quadratmetern 10 cm hoch unter Wasser zu setzen.

2. Wenn man Haarspray auf Staubbällchen sprüht und mit Inline-Skatern darüber fährt, können sich die Staubbällchen entzünden. 

3. Die Stimme eines Dreijährigen ist lauter als 200 Erwachsene in einem vollen Restaurant. 

4. Wenn man eine Hundeleine an einem Deckenventilator befestigt, ist der Motor nicht stark genug, um einen 20 Kilogramm schweren Jungen, der Batman-Unterwäsche und ein Superman-Cape trägt, rundherum zu befördern. Die Motorkraft reicht dagegen aus, wenn ein Farbeimer am Ventilator hängt, die Farbe auf allen vier Wänden eines 6 x 6 Meter großen Zimmers zu verteilen. 

5. Man sollte keine Baseball-Bälle hochwerfen, wenn der Deckenventilator eingeschaltet ist. Soll der Deckenventilator als Schläger verwendet werden, muss man den Ball einige Male hochwerfen, bevor er getroffen wird. Ein Deckenventilator kann einen Baseball-Ball sehr weit schlagen.

6. Fensterscheiben (selbst Doppelverglasung) halten einen von einem Deckenventilator geschlagenen Baseball-Ball nicht auf.

7. Wenn Sie die Klospülung hören, gefolgt von "Oh weia", ist es schon zu spät.

8. Eine Mixtur aus Bremsflüssigkeit und Domestos erzeugt Rauch, viel Rauch.

9. Ein Sechsjähriger kann mit einem Feuerstein eine Flamme erzeugen, auch wenn ein 36jähriger Mann sagt, dass das nur im Film möglich ist. Und mit einer Lupe kann man selbst an verhangenen Tagen Feuer machen. 

10. Einige Legosteine können das Verdauungssystem eines Vierjährigen passieren. 

11. Knetmasse und die Mikrowelle sollten niemals im selben Satz erwähnt werden. 

12. Kraftkleber hält ewig. 

13. Egal, wie viel Götterspeise man in den Swimming Pool tut, es ist nicht möglich, über das Wasser zu gehen. 

14. Poolfilter mögen keine Götterspeise. 

15. Videorecorder spucken keine Sandwiches aus, auch wenn das in manchen Werbespots im Fernsehen gezeigt wird. 

16. Müllbeutel sind keine guten Fallschirme. 

17. Murmeln im Tank machen beim Fahren eine Menge Lärm. 

18. Sie möchten lieber nicht wissen, was das für ein Gestank ist. 

19. Schauen Sie immer in den Ofen, bevor Sie ihn anstellen. Plastikspielzeuge vertragen den Ofen nicht. 

20. Die Feuerwehr in Austin, Texas, ist innerhalb von 5 Minuten da. 

21. Regenwürmern wird vom Schleudergang der Waschmaschine nicht schwindelig. 

22. Katzen dagegen wird sehr wohl schwindelig. Wenn Katzen schwindelig ist, erbrechen sie das Doppelte ihres Körpergewichtes.*


----------



## floyd (31 März 2008)

:thx::3drofl:


----------

